# Couldn't Post A Wanted Add



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi I'm new to the forum, I just tried to post a wanted ad for a seiko box but the site said that I had to re register etc but I can write a post here which says to me that I don't need to re register. could someone explain/help?


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi there,

You need a post count of 50 before you can use the sales forums

ps welcome to RLT


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

complications said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum, I just tried to post a wanted ad for a seiko box but the site said that I had to re register etc but I can write a post here which says to me that I don't need to re register. could someone explain/help?


 hi compy, welcome to the forum, what sort of box is it youre looking for? i have a couple of seiko boxes i dont really need to hold on to

all the best dave


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with this 50 post ruling for perhaps the for sale section, as I know from experience how irritating it can be to run a forum that new members take advantage off for a free ad.

But I don't agree with it for the wanted section. to me the whole essence of a forum is about helping people out, Q&A are the back bone of a forum. Content it king.

I have found this forum BECAUSE I am looking for something. if I'd been able to place my wanted in the wanted section I would then return to see if anyone was able to help me & perhaps then become a regular visitor & begin posting.

Allowing the wanted section to be accessible to new members also allows those who visit regularly to turn their unwanted items into sales, it cuts both ways.

Anyway what do I know! I've only been here five minutes! 

Lee


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

shoerepairer.info said:


> I agree with this 50 post ruling for perhaps the for sale section... But I don't agree with it for the wanted section....


I totally agree with you. I'm new here too and found it odd that the wanted section falls under the 50 post limit, however I just posted a lot and starting chatting to the folk on here and then went on to the wanted section. Saying that I run a high-end hi-fi forum and there's no post count limit anywhere, and there isn't a PM limit either (which is frustrating when people say "PM me" and then the forum says "No!") but it's the admin's prerogative at the end of the day. 

You could simply post up 50 jokes! :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its there so we can get to know you, somebody could always be posting wanted ad's but not contributing elsewhere, so why should we help somebody who doesnt contribute!


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

This is another one of those topics that gets aired every few months, the general view is that limiting the sales forums, both sale and wanted, keeps items within the 'community' of regular users and stops people from just signing up to flog some old tat.

Not that newbies are not welcome, of course you are, but we like to get to know you before you put a wanted out and snaffle all the best bits

:lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

minkle said:


> Its there so we can get to know you, somebody could always be posting wanted ad's but not contributing elsewhere, so why should we help somebody who doesnt contribute!


On the other hand Mike, if you were selling a watch and a new user came on looking for such a watch, wouldn't it be nice if he or she could post a thread saying so?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

If i was selling a watch in the sales bit i would expect the new user to reply to my sales ad.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This question understandably does come up every few months and the reasons for the 50 post rule ie insuring people who use the Sales Forum aren`t just joining up to sell stuff has also been covered.

It should be remembered that this forum is paid for by Roy Taylor out his own pocket, we are his guests, ultimately these are his rules and we should respect them :wink2:

Edit> There is nothing stopping a new member replying to a sales thread if they want to buy something advertised, they just have to give their email address suitably disguised to aviod spammers eg replacing `at`& `dot` for @ & .


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

... Which I have done myself and was very satisfied by the courteous response, its speed and the ensuing transaction.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

I also found this forum whilst looking for a new watch (just a single one to wear :lol: - not to put in a box with 20 others on a watch winder :lol: ) - but not being able to just breeze in, drop a wanted ad and scan the sale forum and PM 'for the best bits'  although a little frustrating has got me a bit more involved 

I feel I've 'met' some of the 'characters' of the forum - yes mach - I LIKE SKXs :lol: and have recieved some good and helpful advice, I've got an idea of who are knowledgeable helpful members here too...

Just a shame Roy wasn't able to get the watch I wanted in stock and I had to go elsewhere. BUT due to the respect he has from the enthusiasts here I would certainly return to RLT IF  I ever need to buy another watch for some reason :lol:


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

pengelly said:


> complications said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm new to the forum, I just tried to post a wanted ad for a seiko box but the site said that I had to re register etc but I can write a post here which says to me that I don't need to re register. could someone explain/help?
> ...


Hi Dave, great thanks for the offer, I've just tried to write to you privately to follow up, but that must also be turned off till I get past the 50 post mark. I have no problem respecting individual forum rules I just didn't understand initially.

So publicly the story is;

My son (13) suffers with mild OCD.

I have bought him a seiko 5 SNK809 with stainless strap for christmas off evilbay but it came from Japan without the box . I simply assumed it would be boxed but looking back at the ad it was not described as being boxed so there was no mis direction on the part of the seller just my wrong assumption. If anyone knows OCD you will know that things have to be "just right" for the sufferer hence my need for a nice box.

Dave could you pm me your contact details or do I need to post my email address in this thread?

Cheers Brian


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

To everyone else, thanks for your help and understanding


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

This topic may come up every now & then, but the heading to the topic is being confused, it stated

"Couldn't Post A Wanted Add"

It did not mention, as with some of the replies the for sale section, this I agree should be for those who have given something back



minkle said:


> Its there so we can get to know you, somebody could always be posting wanted ad's but not contributing elsewhere, so why should we help somebody who doesnt contribute!


the whole principle of a forum, is a place to ask for help & support in its chosen field. 90% of the topics that kick start a forum are those from people looking for answers to questions, "which is best", "where can I get" etc. making your first posting a "I want this" should not be frowned upon (in my view) its often the very reason why they found you & could be the very reason why they walk away, just after you managed to get them here in the first place!



synchro said:


> This is another one of those topics that gets aired every few months,


if this is the case then its a problem that hasn't found the correct solution yet!



mach 0.0013137 said:


> It should be remembered that this forum is paid for by Roy Taylor out his own pocket, we are his guests, ultimately these are his rules and we should respect them :wink2:


Agreed to a point, if the administrator is not prepared to once in a while analyze his creation, except criticism & move the site in a direction he may not be 100% comfortable with, he runs the risk of spoiling what is essentially a bloody good site.

*People looking for something, should not be tarred with the same brush as someone using the site to make a quick buck.*

Lee


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

potz said:


> All good points, but what's to keep someone from just using the wanted section to post spam, canvas porn sites and offer cheap viagra.


 this can be done in any off the other forums, thats why we have moderators & administrators, to try to keep the board flowing smoothly.

As someone who runs a forum myself, you the "ordinary" members have no idea of how much work the moderators & administrators actually do! they do a fantastic job in keeping a forum like this running smoothly. that doesn't mean they shouldn't listen to criticism!

the spam argument doesn't equate to just one "wanted" section.



potz said:


> And still we get the odd ****** who turns up, tries to make 50 posts in 2 hours by spamming the forum up with utter nonsense in the hope of touching base in the sales/wants/trades section.
> 
> Usually they're banned within a short time though :lol:


 So what does it acheive? more work for the moderators & a board full of 50 posts, from legitimate new members trying to think of things to say to people they haven't got to know yet!

Again from my experience & here's no different you get the movers & shakers on the forum, people build friendships & trust with others. A newbee coming onto the site can find it intimidating to reply to topics, allowing them to post a wanted, could be the ice breaker they need & a good topic might come from it, engaging all concerned.









Lee


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Time to leave this thread

before it kicks off

again


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

synchro said:


> Time to leave this thread
> 
> before it kicks off
> 
> again


I will say no more, but if it is a subject that "kicks off" "Again" then its something that should be addressed "again" not brushed to one side.

I also commented on this topic



shoerepairer.info said:


> ps. Admin/mods I tried to put this in the wanted section, but couldn't & was not able to find a section explaining why? I guess its because of my newbee status, but its not that clear to a freshman.


Again I looked around the site for clarification but it wasn't easy to find, worth pointing out that I didn't start this topic, but agreed with it. its something that not clear. THATS WHY IT COULD KICK OFF AGAIN!









Lee


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

potz said:


> :yawn:


Very constructive...................... :tongue2:

Lee


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

shoerepairer.info said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > :yawn:
> ...


 :lol: Obviously of NO concern whatsoever to an individual with 4500 posts already...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Joining a new forum is a bit like going to someone else's house*. If you came round to me I would ask you to take off your shoes before you came in. I wouldn't expect to have to explain why, or have a debate about whether it was necessary.

I hope you accept that these rules weren't created to make life tough for you. Relax, join in, and the 50 posts will come around very soon 

* I was going to say "very much like making love to a beautiful woman..." but then you'd all know I was really Swiss Tony :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Joining a new forum is a bit like going to someone else's house*. If you came round to me I would ask you to take off your shoes before you came in. I wouldn't expect to have to explain why, or have a debate about whether it was necessary.
> 
> I hope you accept that these rules weren't created to make life tough for you. Relax, join in, and the 50 posts will come around very soon
> 
> * I was going to say "very much like making love to a beautiful woman..." but then you'd all know I was really Swiss Tony :lol:


so thats where swiss tony went ,hes now making straps .what have you done with all youre fine wines and belgian chocolates?

as for the 50 post rule you have a choice ,you could post a thread asking for what youre after on the appropriate sub forums or you could make 50 posts very quickly by saying how nice peoples watches are or how funny their jokes were or you can wipe youre feet when you leave.

jason.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> "very much like making love to a beautiful woman..."












I miss that program 

Rich has a point there. It's someone elses house. It's someone elses rules. You don't have to like them but you do have to respect them.


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Joining a new forum is a bit like going to someone else's house*. If you came round to me I would ask you to take off your shoes before you came in. I wouldn't expect to have to explain why, or have a debate about whether it was necessary.
> 
> I hope you accept that these rules weren't created to make life tough for you. Relax, join in, and the 50 posts will come around very soon
> 
> * I was going to say "very much like making love to a beautiful woman..." but then you'd all know I was really Swiss Tony :lol:


Keeping things in context, surely you mean "swiss made" Tony!!

(I assume I am allowed to be humorous before my 50th post!)

Dear all, I appear to have acted as the catalyst in people airing strong views on a standing rule of this forum.

It would be incorrect for me as a new member to comment as these rules normally develop because of past problems and I have no knowledge of the history of the site.

I do however understand that forums are privately run entities and any standing rules are entirely at the discretion of the forum owner and you abide by them (right or wrong) or risk the consequences.

I wouldn't want anyone to be adversley affected because of their response to a thread that I had started.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

complications said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Joining a new forum is a bit like going to someone else's house*. If you came round to me I would ask you to take off your shoes before you came in. I wouldn't expect to have to explain why, or have a debate about whether it was necessary.
> ...


swiss made tony is very good i like that.

dont let anyone get to you on here ok ,the first night i joined i was accused of being someone else who had just been banned .i think some people just dont like newbies i guess and enjoy giving them a hard time but keep youre nose clean and stick to the rules and this is a really nice place to be -just dont mention homages or stuff like that .

keep your chin up.

jason.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Joining a new forum is a bit like going to someone else's house*. If you came round to me I would ask you to take off your shoes before you came in. I wouldn't expect to have to explain why, or have a debate about whether it was necessary.


That's a really nice way of putting it


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

shoerepairer.info said:


> I will say no more


 but then again! since everyone else had a pop afterwards why not!



jaslfc5 said:


> as for the 50 post rule you have a choice ,you could post a thread asking for what youre after on the appropriate sub forums or you could make 50 posts very quickly by saying how nice peoples watches are or how funny their jokes were or you can wipe youre feet when you leave.
> 
> jason.





> Admin/mods I tried to put this in the wanted section, but couldn't & was not able to find a section explaining why? I guess its because of my newbee status, but its not that clear to a freshman.


I've already done this Jason, and had already asked politely for clarification on that topic.



> :lol: Obviously of NO concern whatsoever to an individual with 4500 posts already...


it doesn't matter how many posts you've made, if a new member is querying something, enters into a debate, all be it debated many times (which he wouldn't know, being new) concedes by saying he will leave it (as i did with the sentence "I will say no more") you should still offer the hand of friendship & a little respect rather than a flippant emotion.



Toshi said:


> Joining a new forum is a bit like going to someone else's house*. If you came round to me I would ask you to take off your shoes before you came in. I wouldn't expect to have to explain why, or have a debate about whether it was necessary.


Agreed, but slamming the door in your face because you asked about the house rules in one of your first topics isn't nice, a forum is different to a house, I asked here & in another topic for some direction, there doesn't appear to be an announcement type topic to offer guidence to newbies (is there?) & this SHOULD be addressed, whether rules are in place or not.



mjolnir said:


> Rich has a point there. It's someone elses house. It's someone elses rules. You don't have to like them but you do have to respect them.


I know my reply will now ( as is usual for forums) generate a batch of angry replies & I will leave my replies here. I don't mind rules I'm not here to poor scorn on the site, its a good site & no doubt I will be logging on regularly. I was simply passing an opinion on the topic started, there's no problem with that on a forum is there?

Besides its racking up my post count, I'll be catching you lot up soon 

Lee


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

potz said:


> All good points, but what's to keep someone from just using the wanted section to post spam, canvas porn sites and offer cheap viagra.


Boy, I didn't realise there were sites for people with canvas fetishes. The texture's too rough for me, but I have a thing about stroking nylon along the grain - maybe I'm not such a freak after all...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Did someone mention FREE PORN :nerd: :naughty:


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

potz said:


> Oooh you'd be surprised. There's even info sites for people with shoe fetishes :lol:
> 
> And we're all freaks here  so feel at home.


HeHe that will be me then! I'm all about shoes!

Lee


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Agreed to a point, if the administrator is not prepared to once in a while analyze his creation, except criticism & move the site in a direction he may not be 100% comfortable with, he runs the risk of spoiling what is essentially a bloody good site.


Well,I guess it boils down to you cant please all the people all the time....Just look at this thread, some people for and against...

The 50 post rule is controversial, we all know that, the fact it is applied to the whole of the Trading section is I guess something we haven't really debated a lot....

Its not really a spam thing, as has been said the spammers just go to a sub forum they can post in, I guess its just down to trying to create the community spirit , the trading forums should maybe just be a by-product of the main purpose of the forum,that is watch discussion , for people to come and 'use' the forum from the offset in a trading role is kind of missing the point of it,I know 50 posts in other areas isn't really a fool proof way to get to know the poster but it helps, and if it does put off people who just join to buy sell or swap then that maybe is no bad thing...

to a enthusiast or a newbie, 50 posts needn't be a tedious process and if a member posts 50 'nice watch' posts in a hour then they show themselves up to be probably not the best person to deal with.....

It seems to work for us so far and at the end of the day if its a annoyance then sorry, but hopefully will be a short lived one once your posts rack up 

Its a interesting thing to talk about though... :rltb:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

complications said:


> I have bought him a seiko 5 SNK809 with stainless strap for christmas off evilbay but it came from Japan without the box . I simply assumed it would be boxed but looking back at the ad it was not described as being boxed so there was no mis direction on the part of the seller just my wrong assumption.


I think this is common. I'm guessing that its sent without the box to try and get it under the customs radar and also to save on postage. I wonder if the seller has a huge pile of empty boxes. Might be worth a quick email to them. Alternatively, you could try a local jeweller who stocks Seiko - they might have a spare box lying around. You could also drop our host an email - you never know.

I know a little about OCD and wonder if you'll need to get the correct box rather than just a Seiko box. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

shoerepairer.info said:


> As someone who runs a forum myself, you the "ordinary" members have no idea of how much work the moderators & administrators actually do! they do a fantastic job in keeping a forum like this running smoothly. that doesn't mean they shouldn't listen to criticism!


Lee, don't forget that this forum is paid for by our host. Some forums have commercial sponsors - this one doesn't.

I think we are aware of the workdone by moderators and admin - we see the effects regularly.

Not everyone is here to ask for help and advice - some are just here to share a hobby. Some have a great deal of knowledge and are happy to share it but if too many people get one question answered and disappear then we risk those with knowledge getting fed up. Its a community and equally needs long term members and new blood.

Personally, I don't think your question was a 'wanted' in the way the Wanted Forum works. It was more seeking advice which can be posted in another sub-forum. I'm sorry no-one seems to be answering your question but more people here are enthusiasts/collectors than watchmakers. The only reason I take the back of a watch is to change a battery (and I can't always get it back on) so your question was way beyond my limited knowledge.


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Robert said:


> I know a little about OCD and wonder if you'll need to get the correct box rather than just a Seiko box. Good luck anyway.


Thanks for the reply Robert, I did try the "contact the seller" route but to no avail. I think he will be OK with anything with Seiko printed on it, he's only 13 and it wasn't long ago that he thought a big fat stranger in a red suit brought everything!!

Cheers Brian


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

With the greatest of respect, especially to those who have offered advice, there are (at least!) two subjects running in this thread, in other forums I use it is not considered good etiquette to hijack a thread like this and by now moderator would have directed members to start alternative threads for the topics they wish to persue. Could I respectfully ask that in this case.

much obliged

Brian

PS does anyone know David who posted earlier who may have a box, I can't PM him yet and I don't know if he is a frequent regular user/reader of the threads


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jase is right, IMO, itâ€™s difficult to please all the people all the time. In fact itâ€™s difficult to please many most of the time. 

One thing I hope is that Roy doesnâ€™t give up trying, I did, and people can take that as they see fit. Those that question my decision to step down as a mod may like to note that Iâ€™m still part of this forum, despite my desire to â€œmove onâ€ completely. Thanks Roy (thus far). 

Everyone is responsible for their own actions and â€œcomplicationsâ€ need not worry about the fact he posted a thread, in a very polite manner, that may have raked up old coals, that only reflects on the people who responded, not to his question or impeccable manners.

Questioning the rules is healthy, any rules, but when they are politely explained donâ€™t make a big deal out of it (unless you have another agenda). Itâ€™s not like the rules of this forum are going to have a major impact on anyoneâ€™s life, itâ€™s just a flipping watch forum, already. :lol:

Forum rules are the way of â€œvirtualâ€ life, some are fair (depends on your point of view) or not. One thing I have noted is that all forums have unpaid volunteers that respond to requests for help, they are the cornerstone of all forums, how you approach them will reflect on the value of the response you get to the question youâ€™ve asked.

I suspect we all know how that works in â€œrealâ€ life?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

complications said:


> PS does anyone know David who posted earlier who may have a box, I can't PM him yet and I don't know if he is a frequent regular user/reader of the threads


This thread has grown so fast he may have missed your reply.

If you post an email address in some disguised way, I'll PM it to him


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Real life? :fear:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

minkle said:


> Real life? :fear:


I know, it scares the Hell out of me also. :lol:

But not too much.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chill....its a watch forum, and its a cool place to hang out while we're either downloading illegal music, or watching porn on the net......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> chill....its a watch forum, and its a cool place to hang out while we're either downloading illegal music, or watching porn on the net......


yes- are you looking over my shoulder.

jason.


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Robert said:


> complications said:
> 
> 
> > PS does anyone know David who posted earlier who may have a box, I can't PM him yet and I don't know if he is a frequent regular user/reader of the threads
> ...


Many thanks Robert,

it's "elvis has left the building" (all lower case all one word) at "talk talk" (again all lower case all one word) dot net

Cheers Brian


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You're using us Shawn!? :tongue2:

(send us your best links mate h34r: :lol: )


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> You're using us Shawn!? :tongue2:
> 
> (send us your best links mate h34r: :lol: )


  pm sent


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

complications said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > complications said:
> ...


Message on its way to Pengelly


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Robert said:


> complications said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


a scholar and a gentleman


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Is this a good thread for posting a reply to get an gratuitous increase in post score?

Especially if you have not much to say.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Hemlock said:


> Is this a good thread for posting a reply to get an gratuitous increase in post score?
> 
> Especially if you have not much to say.


 :blink: :lol:


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

_Is this a good thread for posting a reply to get an gratuitous increase in post score?_

Especially if you have not much to say.

No :blink:


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

not really


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Definitley not!!!!! :bb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it is... 

Anyone else?


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

ok me 2 :lol:


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

'cmon now,,,,, 2 fr'a pound yer gratuitus posts an I'll throw in this pair of towels


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

complications said:


> 'cmon now,,,,, 2 fr'a pound yer gratuitus posts an I'll throw in this pair of towels


+1


----------



## shoerepairer.info (Nov 24, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It should be remembered that this forum is paid for by Roy Taylor out his own pocket, we are his guests, ultimately these are his rules and we should respect them :wink2:





potz said:


> And still we get the odd ****** who turns up, tries to make 50 posts in 2 hours by spamming the forum up with utter nonsense in the hope of touching base in the sales/wants/trades section.
> 
> Usually they're banned within a short time though :lol:


Careful complications, you don't want the forum police after you









Lee


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

shoerepairer.info said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It should be remembered that this forum is paid for by Roy Taylor out his own pocket, we are his guests, ultimately these are his rules and we should respect them :wink2:
> ...


point taken Lee, cheers Brian


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyway, welcome to all the new members, get showing your collections if you have not already! :rltb:


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

minkle said:


> Anyway, welcome to all the new members, get showing your collections if you have not already! :rltb:


Yes I'll get something in the intro section, I missed it earlier


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

I normally just miss-spell fallacious with an "e" but _vituperative_ now I like that!

I'll try not to over plagiarise it

Brian


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

complications said:


> I normally just miss-spell fallacious with an "e" but _vituperative_ now I like that!
> 
> I'll try not to over plagiarise it
> 
> Brian


Is this like that Readers Digest page with guess what the big words mean

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> complications said:
> 
> 
> > I normally just miss-spell fallacious with an "e" but _vituperative_ now I like that!
> ...


yep....heres one

forfcukssakechilloutshoesrepairerdude


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > complications said:
> ...


With the right accent and a wee bit of imagination that almost sounds like Jock Speak

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


'to be shuuure" :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well haven't posted in this thread yet, but it looks like everybody else has, so I don't want to miss the party :tongue2: I have to say I'm impressed with the amount of times it's gone off topic and how many times other members have tried to bring it back


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im more impressed with the way complications and shoe repairer dude keeps getting back up good for you guys .

and very cleverly theyve brought there post count right up and can now probably post a wanted ad.

jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

potz said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > im more impressed with the way complications and shoe repairer dude keeps getting back up good for you guys .
> ...


ok and you youve been good too.

i also like youre little music reviews on youre signiture

jason.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

potz said:


> Been listening to Chinese Democracy all night long and it really is good, even though Axl is the only original member of GnR ...


It is a good album, I'm glad Axl is still making music.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:swoon: wtf did this turn into?

Complications (an apt handle perhaps) this forum prides itself on is going fftopic: it becomes an art and a thing of joy, learn to love it and you'll fit right in!

One thing mods do not do on here is give "direction" msl: we are stealth mods, usually hidden as anon and normally here to delete the nasty side of forum life but to stand well back from good folk who like to enjoy themselves.

I hope you managed to get a box in the end.

Mr shoerepair guy I don't know what to say really, to quote your own good self



> Anyway what do I know! I've only been here five minutes!


you run your forum your way and we'll run ours our way. The mods on here don't hover over it like demented hawks ready to tweak and fiddle with every little indiscretion, bloody hell some weeks you'll be luck even to see a mod!

Hemlock, I like your style


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> :swoon: wtf did this turn into?


The same old thing from people who think they have the right to dictate how the forum is run. We have enough of those already, we don't need any new ones. :lol:

I'll STFU before the forum police get my number and ban my ugly bottom.


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Complications (an apt handle perhaps) this forum prides itself on is going fftopic: it becomes an art and a thing of joy, learn to love it and you'll fit right in!


Going off topic eh?









You know I could issue a vituperative reposte :smartass:

It's sufficient just to point out that the tiddler of your avatar's character is on fire 

No box as yet but another member has kindly PM'd pengelly (Dave) for me re his earlier post but I'm not sure how often he visits the site.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

complications said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Complications (an apt handle perhaps) this forum prides itself on is going fftopic: it becomes an art and a thing of joy, learn to love it and you'll fit right in!
> ...


 :yawn:


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What? FFS, let this bollocks die the death it should.


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Stan said:


> What? FFS, let this bollocks die the death it should.


 :feck: :tease:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

complications said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > What? FFS, let this bollocks die the death it should.
> ...


Same old boring bollocks Andy clone, go piss up a rope. 

All the best,

Stan.


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Stan said:


> complications said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Whilst other forum members may have a chuckle at a seasoned member taking the p155 out of another newbie, as I'm new here I obviously don't know what the hell an "Andy clone" is and therefore, fortunately your humor is lost on me, thank Christ.

I appreciate that this thread has rambled and as a new kid on the block I have rolled with a few punches and tried to inject a little humor, some of which I accept has not gone down well............ you can't please all of the people..... etc

BUT PLEASE

Let me remind everyone of the original purpose of this thread,

I bought my son a seiko 5 with stainless strap for christmas off ebay but it came from Japan without the box.

My son (13) suffers with mild OCD. If you don't know OCD see Jack Nicholson in "as good as it gets"

Having OCD means that things have to be "just right" for the sufferer hence my need for a nice box for him to open at christmas.

I am looking for help to put right my mistake.

If anyone can help I would be most grateful and I would also respectfully request that future posts in this thread remain on topic, many thanks.

brian


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Ebay item 250240900761 with a 'buy it now' and 7 currently available.

Not a bad price


----------

